# Kitchen gadgets - what do you find useful?



## truthseeker (23 Feb 2010)

Was having a bit of a cabinet re-organise last night (Im such a hoarder, never throw anything out!!), and I came across a dusty cheese slicer - never use it!!

It go tme thinking about kitchen gadgets. What do people actually get use from?

I have a blender/smoothie maker that gets rare use - usually in the summer time for smoothie type drinks.

I have a meat slicer that I use every week to slice meat for lunches during the week - I find it saves me a fortune compared to buying packet ham (for example).

I recently bought a hand mincer for making my own mince meat - I dont like beef mince and the butchers doesnt always have turkey or pork mince. Havent used it yet but plan to this weekend, if its good I plan to give it regular weekly use to make batches of mince to freeze.

I have a hand blender type thing that I do use occasionally for making pesto or whipping cream or making hummous.

What else do people have that they find worthwhile?


----------



## ninsaga (23 Feb 2010)

A Salad spinner - very useful.
Electric carving knife

On a separate note truth seeker myself & Mrs ninsaga were discussing the meat slicer stuff at the weekend - just as  a matter of interest - what do you normally do ie. cook meat that covers next 2-3 days etc - we were wondering how long we can cook & store before it goes off.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Feb 2010)

ninsaga said:


> On a separate note truth seeker myself & Mrs ninsaga were discussing the meat slicer stuff at the weekend - just as a matter of interest - what do you normally do ie. cook meat that covers next 2-3 days etc - we were wondering how long we can cook & store before it goes off.


 
I got an Argos voucher a while back that was gathering dust itself which is how I came to buy one at all!!!

I boil a ham on a sunday, let it go completely cold, then slice it with the meat slicer, pack it into an airtight container in the fridge and it keeps til friday lunch. I used to just keep the sliced ham under cling film on a plate in the fridge but I find the airtight container much better - I picked one up for a fiver in Homestore recently - like a lunchbox.

Alternatively I use it for a boned and rolled chicken - not stuffed usually. But I find chicken only keeps til the Wednesday - its pretty dry by Thursday - mind you I havent tried it in the airtight box yet.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2010)

Used to have a cheese slicer which I found handy - depends on the type though - what I'm talking about had a metal 'roller' with a wire and it was shaped like a paintbrush.  Having said that, haven't replaced it so it can't have been _that_ handy.

Other than that, very little except a standard blender and hand blender - which I find useful for home made soup.

Couldn't live without my garlic crusher if that counts.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Feb 2010)

Without a doubt, [broken link removed]kitchen gadget.


----------



## Ciaraella (23 Feb 2010)

I love my hand blender, very handy for making soups, smoothies, pasta sauce, humous.
i was tempted to buy a bread machine but was afraid it's be a novelty for a while but i wouldn't actually get that much use from it, granted more down to me than the bread maker!


----------



## Vanilla (23 Feb 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Without a doubt, [broken link removed]kitchen gadget.


 

Agreed. Or a rabbit one ( is that what they're called? )if you're feeling lazy.

I always wanted a potato ricer- anyone have one? Is it possible not to have to peel potatoes with this?

We use a crepe pan, wooden batter smoother and crepe thingy to turn them with a good bit. 

Electronic scales that automatically take off the weight of the container- magic.

Hmmm, thinking of getting a meat slicer now too. ARe they easy to clean?


----------



## mathepac (23 Feb 2010)

My [broken link removed] kitchen gadget.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Feb 2010)

Beat me to it.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Hmmm, thinking of getting a meat slicer now too. ARe they easy to clean?


 
Very easy. Just a wipe down with a sudsy cloth, then a rinse with warm water, then dry off with a bit of kitchen towel. Theres no bits where anthing gets stuck and you can tilt it in under the tap to rinse off while avoiding any electronic parts very easily. 

The only trick is that the meat (or bread, Ive done that too) must be cold otherwise it starts getting torn up by the blade, it takes a few go's to get used to it.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> My [broken link removed] kitchen gadget.


 
Always found brushed steel fronts too difficult to keep in a dishwasher myself.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> My [broken link removed] kitchen gadget.



oh the dishwasher - a must have!


----------



## ninsaga (23 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I got an Argos voucher a while back that was gathering dust itself which is how I came to buy one at all!!!
> 
> I boil a ham on a sunday, let it go completely cold, then slice it with the meat slicer, pack it into an airtight container in the fridge and it keeps til friday lunch. I used to just keep the sliced ham under cling film on a plate in the fridge but I find the airtight container much better - I picked one up for a fiver in Homestore recently - like a lunchbox.
> 
> Alternatively I use it for a boned and rolled chicken - not stuffed usually. But I find chicken only keeps til the Wednesday - its pretty dry by Thursday - mind you I havent tried it in the airtight box yet.



thanks truthseeker


----------



## Chocks away (23 Feb 2010)

My electric peeler (battery actually), potatoes, carrots, parsnips etc., even soft peels like tomatoes. Removes just the bare skin and in general follows the contours.


----------



## Ancutza (23 Feb 2010)

> My [broken link removed] kitchen gadget.



For the full effect shouldn't she also be naked as well as barefoot?


----------



## RMCF (23 Feb 2010)

Kettle?


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Feb 2010)

Truthseeker, where did you get your meat grinder/mincer?  They are hard to come by in real life (as opposed to on th'internet)

Thanks!
Sprite


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

Watersprite - I bought it off ebay, 12.99 plus 4.99 delivery (sterling). I havent used it yet so the jury is still out, but I have assembled/de-assembled to see how easy itd be to clean and its very easy to take apart.

Heres a link to the very same one on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1VRK5QSMQ6ENJJY7S6XA

I was going to go for one of the cast iron hand mincers, but I read the amazon reviews and this one had better reviews than most (the biggest complaint seems to be the suction cup but I have a ceramic hob and it sticks to that no problem) - got a cheaper deal on ebay though.

Chocks away - any chance of a link to your electric/battery peeler?


----------



## sam h (24 Feb 2010)

I agree that a good dishwasher is essential

Couldn't live without my hand blender (used almost daily, where as the big food processor that cost a fortune comes out very occasionally....such a pain to wash).

Fair play on cooking the ham/chicken etc - the cost of the packed, cooked meats is outragous.  Got caught short for lunches the other day & it cost €3 for 5 small slices of minced, pressed, scraps of ham. Whem I'm buying a joint of meat, I always factor in some for leftovers (aka - "lunch")


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

sam h said:


> Fair play on cooking the ham/chicken etc - the cost of the packed, cooked meats is outragous. Got caught short for lunches the other day & it cost €3 for 5 small slices of minced, pressed, scraps of ham. Whem I'm buying a joint of meat, I always factor in some for leftovers (aka - "lunch")


 
Thats exactly why I started doing it. Himself used to cook 2 chicken fillets every evening to put into sandwiches the next day - was costing a 10 or 12 euro a week on chicken fillets alone, or he would end up buying a packet of ham that he would use in its entirety for just one lunch - the ultimate sin being bought sandwiches costing anything up to a fiver for just one lunch.

So I decided to step in with the slicing idea - its more than paid for itself at this stage, the ham I buy only costs ~6 euro for the whole week (depends on which one I buy and where).
The meat is much nicer than processed meat too.


----------



## michaelm (24 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I have a meat slicer that I use every week to slice meat for lunches during the week


I'm thinking of getting a meat slicer.  Assuming you'd recommend your one, might you have a link for it?  I wonder if the cheapest of these on Amazon would do.


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> the ham I buy only costs ~6 euro for the whole week (depends on which one I buy and where).


 
Hi truth, which cut would you buy - not a ham expert!


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

michaelm said:


> I'm thinking of getting a meat slicer. Assuming you'd recommend your one, might you have a link for it? I wonder if the cheapest of these on Amazon would do.


 
All very similar to the one I got, which is this one:


(no connection, just a happy customer).

I find the stainless steel very easy to keep clean. Id advise reading reviews online - thats how I came to my choice.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Hi truth, which cut would you buy - not a ham expert!


 
I either buy an 'oyster' of ham from the local butcher (pre packed, in a sort of red and white netting under the vacuum plastic), this one has an outer layer of fat to be removed pre slicing - but very tasty.

Else I buy a pre packed fillet of ham in Tesco (think its called a pale ham fillet) - much less fat, but slightly less flavour too.

Think the butcher one is 6ish euro and the Tesco one is 5 or 6ish euro.


----------



## WaterWater (24 Feb 2010)

My Kitchen Devil knife. Has outlasted all the copies.
http://www.cookingmarvellous.com/kitchen-devil-knives-c-25_62.html?gclid=CKGO1Mj7iqACFR0-lAodgQuodg


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I either buy an 'oyster' of ham from the local butcher (pre packed, in a sort of red and white netting under the vacuum plastic), this one has an outer layer of fat to be removed pre slicing - but very tasty.
> 
> Else I buy a pre packed fillet of ham in Tesco (think its called a pale ham fillet) - much less fat, but slightly less flavour too.
> 
> Think the butcher one is 6ish euro and the Tesco one is 5 or 6ish euro.


 

Sounds great - what sort of size/weight are we talking about here?

If it's enough for a week sounds like good value - I had no idea ham could be bought so cheaply.


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2010)

I like the sound of that meat slicer.

The best kitchen gadgets I have bought are a good quality silicone spatula, a hand blender and a large diameter low sided heavy aluminium hard anodized pot with an oven proof lid. Great for curries and stews for the family. 
A good steel for sharpening the knives is also an essential.


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2010)

Purple said:


> I like the sound of that meat slicer.
> .


 
Does it play a merry tune?


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Sounds great - what sort of size/weight are we talking about here?
> 
> If it's enough for a week sounds like good value - I had no idea ham could be bought so cheaply.


 

hhhmmmm...Ill have to have a look next time at what the weight is. Its roughly the same amount of meat as you'd get off a chicken (if it were boned and rolled).

You can adjust the slice thickness so I have mine set to what is a weeks worth of slices - in our case thats enough meat for 4 sandwiches a day, Mon to Fri, so 2 large slices a day or 3 or 4 smaller ones (obv the slices from the centre are wider). I tend to get around 12-16 slices off it. I could go thinner and get 20 or so slices off it.

Check out the prepacked ham section in Tesco - they sometimes have special offers (Supervalu do too sometimes) - where you can get two hams for a tenner - if I see that I buy 2 and freeze one.

Obviously it depends on size, but the size I tend to buy is the 6ish euro mark.

I used to slice by hand before I got the gadget, but I find the gadget is more economical, as my own slicing used to include large unsightly chunks, some slices too thin, some too thick etc....


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

Thanks - this is a whole new world to me TBH.

Unbelievable that you can get a fillet of ham for a fiver(ish) yet need to pay about 2 quid for about 5, micron thick, slimey, vac-pacced slices of 'ham'.


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2010)

Must give this a go, but knowing me I'll buy the ham, bread and fillings and only use it Monday!


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Unbelievable that you can get a fillet of ham for a fiver(ish) yet need to pay about 2 quid for about 5, micron thick, slimey, vac-pacced slices of 'ham'.


 
I know - its shocking isnt it!!

I feel useful that I have contributed a recession buster idea!!

Only my OH uses the meat, I dont bring a packed lunch. He goes through the whole fillet himself in the 5 days but most normal people would get 2 peoples lunches out of it. He just eats a lot


----------



## Vanilla (24 Feb 2010)

Truthseeker- it's the best idea I've heard in a while. Not only would you save money, but surely home cooked ham would contain much less preservatives etc etc.

I usually buy sliced meats in Aldi as I find they have a good selection and are relatively good value but if I run short I end up buying in the local shop where the price of sliced ham is very high.

Actually our best used kitchen gadget is probably still the cheap coffee machine we bought over two years ago in Lidl, making cappuchinos at least once a day ( more often twice), and very good value.

Any potato ricer owners out there?


----------



## truthseeker (24 Feb 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Any potato ricer owners out there?


 
Id be interested to hear the answer to this one too.

A little off topic, but I also make my own cereal bars rather than buy them. Not sure if they work out cheaper, but they definitely work out tastier!! You choose your own ingredients so you can have much more exoctic things than plain old raisins.


----------



## greenfield (25 Feb 2010)

Have a potato ricer - it does make lovely mash but (1) it is a bit fiddly and time consuming so I didn;t really use it for everyday (2) and this could just be me who is very clumsy / accident prone but I actually bent the perforated disc which sits into the ricer when mashing spuds... and so am back to the hand masher.

I am a kitchen gadget addict - always in search of the next great peeler or whatever, I have a bread maker from Lidl and use it every week but I think the handiest and most used gadget is my hand blender similiar to this which has a small beaker you can use like a food processor and goes in the dishwasher:


----------



## sam h (25 Feb 2010)

I've never heard of a potato ricer - so I googled it.  I actually had seen before but always thought it looked very messy - probably okay if you are only cooking for 1 or 2 but not great for a large batch of mash.

To make the best, creamiest, smoothest mash, use a basic hand mixer - drain the water from the spuds, pop in your butter, milk/cream & salt/pepper and use the regulare attachment on a hand blender & it's knocks out all the lumps.  Ultra smooth & non lumpy


----------



## Seagull (25 Feb 2010)

The problem with using a blender on your mash is that you can end up over working the starch, and wind up with something resembling wall paper paste.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2010)

I saw Nigella use a potato ricer- she just popped the potato, skin and all, into it and out popped the skin-less mash. It's the peeling I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Henny Penny (25 Feb 2010)

I had a potatoe ricer once ... complete waste of effort - kept getting clogged up because the holes were so small ... easier just to mash with a masher. There is an attachment for the kenwood mixer that peels potatoes .... I think. Hmmm ... think I'm going to buy a meat slicer also ... my kids eat ham all the time ... bloody stuff costs a fortune ... could do roast beef sandwiches too ... mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

Maybe I'm weird but I actually enjoy the manual mashing process....


----------



## Purple (25 Feb 2010)

seagull said:


> the problem with using a blender on your mash is that you can end up over working the starch, and wind up with something resembling wall paper paste.


+1


----------



## Husker (25 Feb 2010)

truthseeker said:


> hhhmmmm...Ill have to have a look next time at what the weight is. Its roughly the same amount of meat as you'd get off a chicken (if it were boned and rolled).
> 
> You can adjust the slice thickness so I have mine set to what is a weeks worth of slices - in our case thats enough meat for 4 sandwiches a day, Mon to Fri, so 2 large slices a day or 3 or 4 smaller ones (obv the slices from the centre are wider). I tend to get around 12-16 slices off it. I could go thinner and get 20 or so slices off it.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds great - I waste a lot of money on tasteless sliced processed ham.

Presume you could also cook the hams, slice them and then freeze the slices to use at will (if, say, you're not using the whole lot in one week)?


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2010)

Truthseeker- I'd say you've single handedly increased the sales of meatslicers 1000% ( or more). Argos all over Ireland are going to be sold out...


----------



## truthseeker (25 Feb 2010)

Husker said:


> Presume you could also cook the hams, slice them and then freeze the slices to use at will (if, say, you're not using the whole lot in one week)?


 

Ive never done that - but Im sure you could.

Vanilla - Im only surprised that more people dont cook and slice their own meat (whether by hand or by slicer!) - I thought it was just a normal thing to be doing!!


----------



## Thirsty (26 Feb 2010)

Be nice to your local butcher and they will slice a cooked ham (or turkey crown) for you also - very handy if you are catering for a large crowd at parties and the like.


----------



## sandrat (27 Feb 2010)

stupid question alert. Do boil all the meat or cook it in the oven? Thinking chicken or beef would be nicer roasted but would boil the ham.


----------



## ajapale (27 Feb 2010)

A *mushroom brush.*


----------



## mathepac (27 Feb 2010)

What a collection. 

A mushroom brush for slicing bagels, a mushroom brush that's a clasp-knife and one that's a frock. I'm amazed and humbled.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> I'm humbled.



History in the making


----------



## truthseeker (28 Feb 2010)

sandrat said:


> stupid question alert. Do boil all the meat or cook it in the oven? Thinking chicken or beef would be nicer roasted but would boil the ham.


 
I boil the ham. I roast chicken. Havent sliced any other meats but would roast beef too.


----------



## carpedeum (28 Feb 2010)

I bought a hamburger press in NYC a couple of years ago. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (28 Feb 2010)

That could double as a surgical implant maker for pointless celebrity ladies.


----------



## sam h (1 Mar 2010)

carpedeum said:


> I bought a hamburger press in NYC a couple of years ago.
> [broken link removed]


 
Any idea where I might get one of these in Irealnd.

Had a quick look online & a single metal one at about €20 + another € 10 for shipping.

There are some plastic ones for about €10 (including shipping)....do you reckon the metal is necessary/worth the extra cost?  I know you'd have it for life, but I'm talking about making 4 burgers every couple of weeks & the odd BBQ.


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2010)

sam h said:


> Any idea where I might get one of these in Irealnd.
> 
> Had a quick look online & a single metal one at about €20 + another € 10 for shipping.
> 
> There are some plastic ones for about €10 (including shipping)....do you reckon the metal is necessary/worth the extra cost?  I know you'd have it for life, but I'm talking about making 4 burgers every couple of weeks & the odd BBQ.


 Use your hands!


----------



## carpedeum (1 Mar 2010)

sam h said:


> Any idea where I might get one of these in Irealnd.
> 
> Had a quick look online & a single metal one at about €20 + another € 10 for shipping.
> 
> There are some plastic ones for about €10 (including shipping)....do you reckon the metal is necessary/worth the extra cost?  I know you'd have it for life, but I'm talking about making 4 burgers every couple of weeks & the odd BBQ.



I've never seen them here. EBay? Kitchen Compliments in Chatham St. In Dublin may be a good starting point. I know you can shape the burgers with your hands, but, I find these good for making up batches of home made burgers in advance. It also makes freezing them easier. The metal does a very good job.


----------



## CMCR (2 Mar 2010)

Lakeland have a hamburger press here, and another one here. The customer reviews under the items are often a useful indication of how user-friendly the items are. 

(I've no affiliation with them, just a happy customer!)


----------



## sam h (3 Mar 2010)

Thanks for those - I actually got one in Home Store + More last night for the pricely sum of €4....it's only a little plastic one but it will give me an idea if it's worth getting a metal one down the road.

Purple - Yup, do use my hands, but I find they can fall apart abit on the BBQ.  Not too bad if you're only cooking a couple and have the time to be v. careful flipping, but I get abit carried away when I have 20 on at a time.  The press squeezes out all the air and helps keep them togeather better.

Also - re the mash & mixer, they only go starchy if you over-mix them (same can happen with a regular masher).  Drain the spuds, dry them off abit, put in some butter & milk/cream (also, if you fancy some garlic & spring onion) and mix of about 20-30 seconds - I'm well know for my mash (but I reckon my roasties are better!!!)


----------



## Purple (3 Mar 2010)

sam h said:


> Also - re the mash & mixer, they only go starchy if you over-mix them (same can happen with a regular masher).  Drain the spuds, dry them off abit, put in some butter & milk/cream (also, if you fancy some garlic & spring onion) and mix of about 20-30 seconds - I'm well know for my mash (but I reckon my roasties are better!!!)



The secret of good mash is to boil the potatoes in their skins, keeping the water out of the flesh, and peel them before you mash them.


----------



## sam h (3 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> The secret of good mash is to boil the potatoes in their skins, keeping the water out of the flesh, and peel them before you mash them.


 

Dear Lord - I have a life!!!  

Plus I'd never have the patience to let them cool down enough before peeling.....I'd have to get your wife to check out my burnt mitts!!


----------



## Purple (3 Mar 2010)

sam h said:


> Dear Lord - I have a life!!!
> 
> Plus I'd never have the patience to let them cool down enough before peeling.....I'd have to get your wife to check out my burnt mitts!!


 You're the guy buying the burger press


----------



## Henny Penny (16 Mar 2010)

I took the plunge and bought a meat slicer in Argos today ... now my only problem is which other gadget to get rid of to make room for it in the cupboard!!!


----------



## truthseeker (16 Mar 2010)

hehehehe - my father in law bought one too - but not because he knew about my one!! He loves it!!


----------



## michaelm (18 Mar 2010)

I got one from Argos in the North (£50 Vs. €75 here) but the kids are less keen on the boiled ham than I am.  Any idea when one might get the proper cooked ham to slice?


----------



## Seagull (18 Mar 2010)

Try roasting your ham, and see if they prefer that.


----------



## mathepac (18 Mar 2010)

michaelm said:


> ...   Any idea when one might get the proper cooked ham to slice?


Most of the sliced "ham" in packets or the blocks you see in butchers / delis isn't ham, it's water, connective tissue, mechanically recovered meat (MRM), fillers, preservatives, colourants and flavour enhancers all squished together to make a nice convenient cubic shape. Take the kids to a bacon factory sometime; they'll probably come out vegans.


----------



## june (18 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> Most of the sliced "ham" in packets or the blocks you see in butchers / delis isn't ham, it's water, connective tissue, mechanically recovered meat (MRM), fillers, preservatives, colourants and flavour enhancers all squished together to make a nice convenient cubic shape. Take the kids to a bacon factory sometime; they'll probably come out vegans.


 

Sweet Divine I think I'll put the kids back on chocolate spread sandwiches. They'd be better off!

I love my breadmaker. I bake a loaf on the timer every night It's done when I get up in the morning. Makes  a lovely loaf. It doesn't even need to be washed as the loaf comes out of the tin dry.

http://www.electricshopping.com/sho...d255-breadmaker-with-nut-dispenser/index.html

Also the kenwood chef is on sale in currys for €179 these days. Fantastic item to have for the baking.


----------



## MandaC (19 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> Most of the sliced "ham" in packets or the blocks you see in butchers / delis isn't ham, it's water, connective tissue, mechanically recovered meat (MRM), fillers, preservatives, colourants and flavour enhancers all squished together to make a nice convenient cubic shape. Take the kids to a bacon factory sometime; they'll probably come out vegans.



That's what I have been afraid of.    That's the end of me and the  (rubber) ham as I call it now as well.  I think I am fast becoming vegetarian.


----------



## Caveat (19 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> Most of the sliced "ham" in packets or the blocks you see in butchers / delis isn't ham, it's water, connective tissue, mechanically recovered meat (MRM), fillers, preservatives, colourants and flavour enhancers all squished together to make a nice convenient cubic shape.


 
Ah but sure it tastes OK anyway.  Best not to think about it. Shhhh.


----------



## Carpenter (31 Mar 2010)

Most useful kitchen accessory (or one I enjoy using most anyway) is the steel I bought to keep my knives sharp, best €20 I ever spent.


----------



## Seagull (1 Apr 2010)

The steel is alternately a bringer of joy or frustration. I haven't yet perfected the art. Some days I get it right, and I'm really chuffed. On bad days I get it horribly wrong leaving me with a worse edge than when I started.


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2010)

I have 2 very useful gadgets in my kitchen.....

The microwave and a drawer - the drawer is where I keep my take-away menus 

(and that's not far from the truth!!)


----------



## SPC100 (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the Ham ideas - has anyone else tried it, and how did they find it?


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2010)

carpenter said:


> most useful kitchen accessory (or one i enjoy using most anyway) is the steel i bought to keep my knives sharp, best €20 i ever spent.



+1


----------

